# Smoking Roasted Salted-In-Shell Peanuts... w/ Qview



## smokin505

So, I tried out my new Amazen Tube Smoker...  and after smoking some brats, it was still smoking, so I figured I'd try some peanuts. Since I'd never seen peanuts done before and I'm a big fan of smoked almonds, I figured that maybe this would be a new breakthrough.  Here's my journey....

I had bought some peanuts this weekend at the grocery store... and since I couldn't find anything else that I wanted to cold smoke, I figured I'd toss these in for a little while... :)













IMAG0136.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 4, 2013






I spread the peanuts out on my jerky racks and threw it into the smoker...













IMAG0131.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 4, 2013






The Jerky Racks were not designed for the MES, so I have to put them in at an angle. However, this has never been an issue....













IMAG0134.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 4, 2013






Since the peanuts were already roasted, I didn't want to use heat... So I unplugged the MES and you can still see the great smoke that I was getting with no power...













IMAG0130.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 4, 2013






While the AMNPS with dust is awesome for cold smoking, the AMTS (tube smoker) is not ideal.  Since I was worried about burning the peanuts, I let it smoke until the smoker temp reached about 130... then I'd open the door for a few minutes until it cooled down to about 85 or so... and close the door again until it reached about 130. This took about 20-30 minutes per cycle. I have the Maverick ET-732 Wireless Dual Probe Thermometer, so I could keep an eye on the smoker temp while sitting on the couch... when it got to 130, I'd get up and open the door... when it was down to 85, I'd get up and close the door... Not a huge hassle, but I did get some exercise... :)













IMAG0132.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 4, 2013






Finally, after about 4 hours, it stopped smoking... so I took my peanuts out.  Some of them, the ones that were closest to the heat, seem to have gotten kind of oily.. I assume that's peanut oil that leaked due to being too hot?  Anyway, I'm going to let them sit for the night and try them in the morning... I will post tomorrow when I know how they taste! 













IMAG0140.jpg



__ smokin505
__ Mar 4, 2013






Thanks for reading!


----------



## daveomak

.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






........    Dave


----------



## mr t 59874

When smoking in shell peanuts as you did , I use my Smoke Daddy with Alder for around 45 minutes (heavy smoke).  The results are a light smoke on the shelled nuts.  If you enjoy a heavier smoke flavor, do as I do and eat shell and all.

Enjoy eating your nuts.


----------



## smokin505

Ok, so I tried the peanuts and my verdict is... They were very good.  Unfortunately, they tasted basically like a normal, unsmoked peanut.  Lol!  The shells smell/taste smoky, but the actual peanut inside is pretty much the same as it started.  This is with almost 4 hours of pretty heavy mesquite smoke, so I'm not sure what else I can do to shelled peanuts.  My next nut experiment will be almonds...


----------

